

Ask HN: Tips for Working From Home? - Jeremy1026

I am starting a new job soon in which I will be working from home, what are some tips to make the best of this (already good) situation. Specifically, remain productive, not become a shut-in, and continue to grow professionally.
======
jasonkester
Lots of good advice here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635236)

If you have a spouse of any description, it's definitely worth looking in to a
separate office. Nearly all the issues I've run into over the years of working
remotely have stemmed from being physically present in the house/apartment
during daylight hours and thus physically capable of answering "quick
questions", having things "just put away" in my office, or "letting the
electrician in" (and spending 45 minutes explaining to him the various things
we needed him let in to do.)

If you're in a separate office across town, or even a shed at the end of the
garden, that sort of thing stops happening and you get back to potentially
being able to work a full day uninterupted.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
This. 10x this if you have kids, especially young kids. If they cried I wanted
to comfort them, if they laughed I wanted to join them, if they were quiet I
wondered what the hell had happened?!

Rent an office - mine is a cramped pigsty, and I have reverted to the
orderliness of a 19 year old student bit I actually get work done.

Get an office and walk or cycle in.

------
hkarthik
I've been working from home for 2 years now. My wife also works from home. We
each have separate physical spaces in our home dedicated as offices for us.

As a developer, here are my tips:

* Go to meet ups in your area more often to connect with others and stay in touch with whats going on outside your company. This is a good idea even if you're not working from home, but it's a good excuse to get out of the house when you are.

* If you have access to a local coworking space, make use of it. These are another good opportunity to network with others in your area.

* Work from a coffee shop once in a while for a change of scene. I get some of my best work done outside of the house in a coffee shop. Meet a fellow WFH friend so you have someone to chat with throughout the day.

~~~
hashtree
I've found a library can also be a nice change of scene for those who enjoy a
quieter environment.

------
jaz
For one, if you live with others, make sure they know that during the hours of
9-5 (or whatever your hours may be), you are actually working and cannot be
disturbed.

My major struggle during my first full time work from home job was family
would see I'd be home during the day, and ask me to run errands or do other
personal matters during working hours. It was an uphill battle trying to
explain to them that I, too, worked during the day - just not in a traditional
office building.

Also, if you have the space, try to set up a dedicated "work" office, and them
a "home" office in a separate room. Once your work day ends, you can leave
your "work" office just as you would a traditional office. I've found this
helps with keeping a regular schedule and not working 10+ hours a day. An
alternative to having a separate office is utilizing a local coworking space.

------
tagabek
Have a designated office space.

Ideally, you want to have a completely separate room for working in. I find
that light and energetic colors inspire hard work and creativity. Put some art
up on the walls, throw in a few complementary plants along the sides, and have
great lighting.

If you do not have a separate room available, find a few coffee shops (or
similar) that you can frequently rotate between. Also, open yourself up to
people. They will come talk to you, and you should talk to them. You will make
friends (and/or potential business partners/deals) that way. As a freelancer,
this has been my best form of client searching.

Overall, try the different methods out and find what works for you. Remember
to take breaks to go on short walks (or similar activities).

------
shark234
I worked from home for a year.

Having a designated office space helped a lot. Also I did some exercise every
morning before start working. That was very useful to start the day with more
energy. The days I didn't do any exercise I felt more lazy. I think it's
because when you actually take some time to go to the office you prepare your
mind to work, but working from home you don't have this time to prepare
yourself.

Also, try to meet your friends more often.

------
chadkruse
I've worked from home about 80% of the past 10 years. Here's what has worked
for me:

1) Shower, then put socks on. Every. Day.

Socks on = power.

2) Hit people up for free office space from time to time. I usually did it
during the summer (no AC in my home office) and made it clear I'd be gone in 3
months. Nice way to mix it up a bit, meet new folks, and keep from becoming a
home-office hermit.

